

Algorithms Course Materials, by Jeff Erickson - limist
http://www.cs.uiuc.edu/~jeffe/teaching/algorithms/

======
limist
This is a broad, well-written, well-organized, and nicely formatted set of
lecture notes and problem sets on algorithms. The informal writing style helps
those of us who are more applied than theoretical, but still appreciative of
the latter. Oh, and it's free too.

------
gharbad
This was a great class when I took it during my undergrad.

